# chrome browser



## bbman (Dec 27, 2012)

Is there a "Chrome' browser app to use with my Fire HD?
If so, would anyone suggest d/l it?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

YES!  

You'll want to go into settings and enable downloading from 'unkown' sources.

Then, in your browser, go to 1mobile.com.  You'll be able to download the 'store app' for that site. 

Once you've done that and installed it, use it to search for Chrome or Browser or Chrome Browser.  You'll then be able to download it as well.

I've been using it in preference to the installed Silk browser on my HD8.9 and find it better in several ways.  I mostly use it for Kboards.  With Silk the 'new' link wasn't working properly and if I got a pop up about opening a PM, say, in a new window, it didn't.  It just went away.  Chrome opens in a new tab just fine.  I also like that, if you tap a link and there are several in the area, if the browser isn't sure which you meant, it zooms on the choices so you can pick the right one more easily.

Some people also really like the Dolphin browser -- I've used it some, but not regularly.  It definitely loads pages faster than Silk, but that's about all I can say for sure at this point.  I've not done a thorough test drive.


----------



## bbman (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you, great info.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I also like that, if you tap a link and there are several in the area, if the browser isn't sure which you meant, it zooms on the choices so you can pick the right one more easily.


Oh, that sounds like a nice feature! I'm using Dolphin, which I'm very happy with, but it doesn't do that.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Dragle said:


> Oh, that sounds like a nice feature! I'm using Dolphin, which I'm very happy with, but it doesn't do that.


Yes! I was pleasantly surprised by it when I discovered it. I had tried Chrome on my PC and laptop and wasn't really entralled with it on either of those. I prefer Firefox. But, though there was a Firefox for android available at 1Mobile, I couldn't get it to work on my Fire. When I discovered that little feature of Chrome it became my 'go to' browser.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

That's one of the best features of Chrome on my Fire, I reallllllly like that. It helps a *lot* with my fumble fingers.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


> That's one of the best features of Chrome on my Fire, I reallllllly like that. It helps a *lot* with my fumble fingers.


And some of the links are so small.


----------



## Olmanrivah (Feb 18, 2013)

Depending on what I'm using, I use different Browsers.  For instance, I am using Chrome on my Desktop as I type this.  I use Dolphin on my Smart phone, and Silk is fine on my 8.9 Fire.  They are all very similar for what I use them for.  I rarely PM or Tweet.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I've played with mobile Chrome a bit.  I still like Dolphin a bit more.  

'Course, I could just be too used to Dolphin.


----------

